# Liste in Tab mit Fragments



## Javandroid (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

*Mein Vorhaben:*
Ich möchte gerne mit Fragments arbeiten und die Kontaktliste meines Handys in einen von drei Tabs packen. Die anderen beiden Tabs sollen mit anderen Listen gefüllt werden.
*
Mein Vorgehen:*
Das Auslesen der Kontakte möchte Ich in einer Activity realisieren und in dieser die Kontakte via ArrayAdapter für die Liste bereitmachen. In einer FragmentActivity versuche Ich dann die Kontaktliste und die anderen beiden Listen in die Layouts zu bekommen.


Meine Fragen sind nun:

- Ist dieser Ansatz zu empfehlen oder ist dieser bereits zum scheitern verurteilt?
- Gibt es hierzu Beispielcode?
- Kann mir jemand die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten beschreiben wie Ich dies am besten umsetze?
- Wie kann Ich in einer FragmentActivity eine Liste welche in einer Activity erzeugt wurde übergeben? Gibt es hier etwas besonderes zu beachten?


----------

